# I don't trust MoriDB and this is why



## Le Ham (Dec 23, 2013)

Spoiler


----------



## FireNinja1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Well, that's just one flaw. There are many items in ACNL; you can't expect there to be 2,000 items and not have flaws.


----------



## Le Ham (Dec 23, 2013)

FireNinja1 said:


> Well, that's just one flaw. There are many items in ACNL; you can't expect there to be 2,000 items and not have flaws.



I get that, but people oughta be able to catch the flaws and fix them after a while. Especially since so many people use this for wishlists and looking up Gracie themes.

Also, here's a bigger version of the picture since my PC doesn't let me edit my posts: 



Spoiler







- - - Post Merge - - -

...Or not ._.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Why won't it let me make a bigger one...


----------



## BellGreen (Dec 23, 2013)

You're one of those people that have caught the error. Have you contacted them? If not, do so. There's not much to be complaining about when you can easily fix it yourself. (if you have contacted them, ignore that part.)


----------



## Mizutama (Dec 23, 2013)

Thanks for directing me to a site I didn't even know existed. XD Apart from the odd flaw, this looks really useful~


----------



## Hype (Dec 24, 2013)

There is bound to be a flaw in any website every so often. MoriDB is really useful. At least report the flaw so they can fix it.


----------



## Mary (Dec 24, 2013)

Actually, tags in the Prima guide, too. Also, the (orange?) zap pants are displayed as the helmet.


----------



## AnimeK (Dec 24, 2013)

Mary said:


> Actually, tags in the Prima guide, too. Also, the (orange?) zap pants are displayed as the helmet.



I noticed that flaw, too. I don't know how I caught it out of that whole guide, but I thought it was really weird that the picture for pants was a helmet. XD


----------



## Mary (Dec 24, 2013)

Yes! And they have Queenie the ostrich listed as an octopus.


----------



## Hikari (Dec 24, 2013)

Mary said:


> Actually, tags in the Prima guide, too. Also, the (orange?) zap pants are displayed as the helmet.


----------



## Mary (Dec 24, 2013)

Thank you for that.


----------



## Hikari (Dec 24, 2013)

Mary said:


> Thank you for that.



As soon as you said that, I just had to draw it!


----------



## VioletsTown (Dec 24, 2013)

Yeah, there is a lot of inaccuracies, but its so useful, and its probably one person who did a lot of work and is making it available for free.  And there is no advertisements there, so the dude is not making any money off of it.  Its still a good resource.


----------



## hypnoticsoul (Nov 13, 2014)

this thread from a year ago i didnt even look before i commented goodbye forever


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 13, 2014)

AnimeK said:


> I noticed that flaw, too. I don't know how I caught it out of that whole guide, but I thought it was really weird that the picture for pants was a helmet. XD



Fool that's what it's supposed to look like
it's floppy bunny ears

- - - Post Merge - - -

ohcrap this thread is from a year ago
_*don't ban me*_


----------



## Mango (Nov 14, 2014)

hypnoticsoul said:


> this thread from a year ago i didnt even look before i commented goodbye forever



can you not bump old threads?


----------



## hypnoticsoul (Nov 14, 2014)

Mango said:


> can you not bump old threads?


like i said i didn't notice it was old before i posted


----------



## Koala_Tea_ (Nov 14, 2014)

can we close this or something ? .__. it pretty much spam if its from last year xDD


----------



## Mango (Nov 14, 2014)

koala, don't bump it even more


----------

